# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Novedades del foro

## oskiper

La intención de este hilo es ir comentándoles en qué estamos trabajando en el foro... Entiendo que muchas cosas puedan no tener sentido si no se contextualiza y eso es lo que intentaré hacer aquí donde los moderadores y yo iremos avisando qué se está haciendo para mejorar el foro.

Como varios ya saben, el foro ha estado pasando un intenso cambio de base con ésto de MagiaPotagia 2.0... Cambiamos de plataforma a una mucho mejor, sumamos más moderadores y reformulamos algunas de nuestras normas.

La primer medida que tomo Mariano fue la de llamarme a la administración del foro para ir mejorando de a poco el funcionamiento general y mi primer medida fue la de pasar a esta plataforma que, además de sacarnos el spam de encima que hacía estragos y mantenía ocupados a los moderadores en tareas superfluas, nos da muchas más herramientas para personalizar el foro según nuestras necesidades... Como toda casa nueva, nos hemos estado familiarizando paulatinamente y de a poco vamos terminando los detalles de la migración como un problema de lectura en el área secreta y otras características que vemos útiles y estamos viendo cómo implementar.

Según la lectura de las sugerencias de los propios usuarios, el equipo de moderación concluyó que los problemas fundamentales del foro eran los siguientes:

a- Spam
b- Mal rollo entre algunos usuarios (algunos por problemas de plataforma y por los defectos del foro, otros por simple conducta)
c- Área secreta poco funcional
d- Faltaban más moderadores
e- Falta de un sistema de preguntas frecuentes que despejaran dudas de principiantes que inundaban el foro con preguntas repetidas.

Para solucionar estos problemas es que migramos y tomamos varios moderadores que nos ayudaran a encauzar el foro. Además creamos un área de preguntas frecuentes donde se puede aprender el uso de las caracterísitcas del foro, sus normas, su declaración de intereses y un mix de respuestas a preguntas frecuentes de los usuarios en la que estamos aún trabajando.

Ésto produjo que ya casi no existan mensajes tipo Spam, el mal rollo, al ver que se está trabajando en el foro, disminuyó considerablemente y el sistema de preguntas frecuentes ha logrado exitosamente que muchos usuarios puedan evacuar dudas más eficazmente.

Con respecto al nivel de material en el foro y el mal rollo entre miembros, luego de una discusión larga y tendida con el equipo, decidimos comenzar a probar un sistema de votos por aportes para que aquellos miembros que aporten a la comunidad, mantengan el buen rollo y evacúen dudas de sus compañeros, sumen puntos que les puedan abrir las puertas del área secreta y otros incentivos que estamos planeando. Es un sistema que recién estamos comenzando a pensar y no está en uso al día de hoy, son esos conflictivos "puntos de credibilidad" que ven en todos los perfiles, ese título es el que viene por defecto en la plataforma por lo que no es definitivo y la implementación todavía dista de llevarse a cabo.

El equipo de moderación, Mariano y yo estamos trabajando mucho para poder mejorar el foro, tenemos muchas ideas y ganas de hacer cosas, pero, como sabrán entender, cada paso que damos necesitamos discutirlo para que estemos todos de acuerdo y con la premisa de que sea para mejor.

Estamos planeando también un concurso de videos como nunca se vió en internet para mediados o fines de Abril con muchos premios y un jurado que dará qué hablar por mucho tiempo y la creación de un multiespacio a fines de año que podrá cubrir todas las necesidades de la comunidad, todavía no podemos adelantar nada más sobre el tema porque estamos trabajando en ello y todos los días agregamos o cambiamos cosas.

Muchos cambios todavía no se ven ya que son de programación o de uso interno para moderar el sitio.

----------


## oskiper

Hoy cerré el área secreta por mantenimiento, apenas esté funcional nuevamente avisaré, no creo que me tome más de un día.

----------


## oskiper

Me olvidé de poner que ya está solucionado el problema del área secreta y está abierta, los hilos nuevos siguen sin mostrarse... Y sigo buscando programador... Apenas tenga noticias les comunico.

----------


## oskiper

Ya se removieron los puntos de credibilidad así que no habrán más problemas con ello

----------


## oskiper

Debido al abuso de la posibilidad de personalizar los títulos de usuarios, el equipo de moderación y administración del foro decidió no permitir ya esta opción dejando sólo el título que viene por defecto.

----------


## oskiper

Se han reabierto las postulaciones para el área secreta, para acceder al área secreta no hay requerimiento alguno en cuanto a mensajes, permanencia o nada por el estilo ya que nos guiamos por un sistema más personalizado.

Los requisitos para entrar al área son simples, tener conocimientos mágicos previos, una pequeña base de experiencia y ganas de compartir con la comunidad.

----------


## oskiper

Estimados usuarios:

Con este post el equipo de moderación quiere anunciaros que vista la última oleada de post insustaciales que ha habido en algunos hilos, apartir de ahora este tipo de mensajes serán borrados pues dificultan la lectura del foro y diluyen la información realmente importante e interesante del mismo. Incluimos en esta categoría mensajes que refloten hilos antig&#252;os sin aportar nada nuevo a lo ya dicho anteriormente.

Sabemos que todos comprendereis esta decisión pues ayuda a mantener un buen nivel de información dentro del foro. Para cualquier duda o pregunta que tengais al respecto, aquí estamos para lo que necesiteis.

Un saludo

Equipo de Moderadores de Magiapotagia

----------

